# Swapping a week obtained with II



## jont (Aug 11, 2014)

I know it's against IIs rules to rent a week obtained through an II exchange but I was curious if its possible to swap your week obtained thru an II exchange privately with another individual. Obviously, a guest cert(s) would be needed. Any thoughts or experience doing this? Thanks


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 11, 2014)

jont said:


> I know it's against IIs rules to rent a week obtained through an II exchange but I was curious if its possible to swap your week obtained thru an II exchange privately with another individual. Obviously, a guest cert(s) would be needed. Any thoughts or experience doing this? Thanks



I have stayed at resorts using friends exchanges but the GC was obtained for me at the time of booking.

To go back later and request a GC may raise suspicion about you renting out your exchange even if you can get the cert after the fact.


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I have stayed at resorts using friends exchanges but the GC was obtained for me at the time of booking.
> 
> To go back later and request a GC may raise suspicion about you renting out your exchange even if you can get the cert after the fact.




Not true at all. You can add a guest for a guest certificate at any time.  If you're platinum you don't even pay for the GCs. Just bring up the reservation and hit add a guest certificate


----------



## jont (Aug 11, 2014)

I have given away weeks to family members, diff last names, and got a gest cert well after the initial booking. never had a problem. I just want to be sure this is within their rules before I offer up the week for exchange in the tug marketplace


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2014)

jont said:


> I have given away weeks to family members, diff last names, and got a gest cert well after the initial booking. never had a problem. I just want to be sure this is within their rules before I offer up the week for exchange in the tug marketplace



No, it is not within their rules.  Is it done all the time? I believe it is.  I rented a high priced week from an exchanger.  She put the GC in my name and that was the end of it. I know she traded another high priced week to get the exchange so why shouldn't she be able to rent it? 

If you feel uncomfortable don't do it. But I'll bet it's done all the time.


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 11, 2014)

jont said:


> I have given away weeks to family members, diff last names, and got a gest cert well after the initial booking. never had a problem. I just want to be sure this is within their rules before I offer up the week for exchange in the tug marketplace



II doesn't allow you to swap an exchange for another exchange. You might be successful, but it is risky to advertise on a public board.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 11, 2014)

The key is never to advertise or run a high volume business. Both will promptly get you banned. If you don't place ads and are not high volume, which has been assumed to be greater than 12 reservations per year, II is unlikely to care what you do.

I run higher than 12 reservations per year but I have not rented out or traded an exchange. My account is on a watch list just because of the number of reservations I generate. They once put a hold on my online account just because they found an ad that matched an exchange, even though the ad was for an owned unit and not the exchange. Don't get me wrong, there is no reservation limit, but they will watch to make sure you are not renting out II reservations.

I also add guest certificates occasionally and almost always after the initial exchange but this has never been questioned.

The hard and strict language exists so that an abuser has no legal ground to stand on.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 11, 2014)

icydog said:


> I know she traded another high priced week to get the exchange so why shouldn't she be able to rent it?



Because she contractually agreed to give up that right when she made the exchange. It's not about what is right or fair, it's about what is contractually agreed to with II. Can she get away with it? Probably, but that doesn't mean she had the "right" to rent out the exchange.


----------



## jont (Aug 11, 2014)

thanks for all the great replies. I kind of suspected it is against the rules although like Saintsfan says the rules are mostly there to discourage abuse by high volume renters. Although I do rent out a week or two a year obtained thru marriott I have never rented out a II week nor do I ever intend to. I guess I will not try this and keep my original week.


----------



## conshek (Aug 11, 2014)

I had a recent confirmed exchange (called them 45 days later) and called customer service.  I explained why I needed to let the confirmed week go and what I wanted to enter in the new exchange request.  They waived the fee and entered the info so I am on the search again.  It is a one time thing.  Usually you have to call with 24 hours.  I don't know if this is an option for you?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 13, 2014)

I find this thread interesting.  I know that a person is prohibited from selling an exchange but wondered if it would be okay to exchange it as long as no cash was involved.  So I looked at the Buyer's guide and found the following:

_"Members are expressly prohibited from selling or
exchanging a Guest Certificate for cash, barter, or other consideration. In
the event that any of the above terms are breached, II reserves the right
to revoke the Guest Certificate and cancel the underlying Confirmation."_

I see the word "barter".  I suspect that if one person trades an exchange with another person that it would be considered to be "barter".


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 13, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I find this thread interesting.  I know that a person is prohibited from selling an exchange but wondered if it would be okay to exchange it as long as no cash was involved.  So I looked at the Buyer's guide and found the following:
> 
> _"Members are expressly prohibited from selling or
> exchanging a Guest Certificate for cash, barter, or other consideration. In
> ...



And "or other consideration" makes it very open ended and covers any other possible exchange.  If you receive back ANYTHING of ANY value whatever this last phrase would apply, if they wish to hold you to it.  

Heck, if applied literally, it would apply if you purchased a guest certificate for friends and they bought you a dinner in appreciation before they left.   I'm sure they wouldn't push it to such absurd lengths, but the wording is there that would permit them to.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 13, 2014)

The language must be extremely strict, otherwise an abuser could create loopholes. One of many examples would be creating an alternative site where II members could exchange II confirmations with each other for a heavily reduced fee. So the terms must be iron clad proof. The key is then II "reserves the right". It's a business protection clause.


----------

